# Middle Provo



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

I hadn't taken a good trip to the middle this year mostly due to the high water levels. I decided to go check it out the other day. It was still high, but I couldn't wait any longer. Nor-tah and I got started early getting to the river right at sunrise. My usual honey holes looked a lot different than usual with the higher water, so it was like learning the river all over again, which was a lot of fun.

The first hole we got to had produced some 20"+ fish in the past, but it was flowing fast. There was a little seam where the water eddied back on the opposite shore. I dropped my pointer in the perfect spot and BAM!! Fish on. He went down stream a little and I saw just a glimpse of him. He was BIG. :shock: For the first time ever I couldn't turn the fish. He just kept going and taking line. I walked down stream for a while hoping to get to a slower area where I had a chance. For a while I thought about going "A River Runs Through It" style: trying to fight it as I drifted down the river. 8) Before I could, he came unbuttoned. Heartbreaking. 

We worked our way up the river picking up some nice fish along the way:






















































Nor-tah pulled this fat little guy out of a beaver pond:









Not sure what this little bug is, but they ruined a good day of throwing lucky's. At about 9am they came out by the thousands and everything came to a screeching halt.









It was great to get out on my favorite stretch of the Provo River.

On the way home we stopped off at Deer Creek. Nor-tah picked up a smallmouth, a largemouth, and a rainbow on tube jigs. I got skunked.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Sounds like you guys had a great time, some nice looking browns as well. Dam you bolth for being able to fish mid-week! :mrgreen:


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

Nice report on the middle...

Those bugs are caddis flies, and they are a riot to fish right before, and at dark. When they turn on, the fish key on them like mad.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

cheech said:


> Nice report on the middle...
> 
> Those bugs are caddis flies, and they are a riot to fish right before, and at dark. When they turn on, the fish key on them like mad.


Yep! If anyone wants to get up there and catch a lot of fish, go around 9 and take the caddis the browns were going nuts on them. A big thanks to the swimbait master for the free guided trip and for a glimpse of a stretch of the provo that looks like its straight out of Montana.
Here are two of the fish from DC the smallie was a run-of-the-mill DCer and I know we have seen a lot of them.
[attachment=0:25ekn4t0]P1010434.JPG[/attachment:25ekn4t0]
[attachment=1:25ekn4t0]P1010436.JPG[/attachment:25ekn4t0]


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Great report. You two seem to slay them everywhere you go. Sounds like a good opportunity to take the fly rod out for some caddis slaying! :mrgreen:


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I used to fish the Weber with a guy who used a Rapala. Right before dark he always nailed a couple 20+ browns. He used one that would dive when he reeled and then float up when he stopped. He caught nice fish like the ones in the pictures. Good job!


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Nice report. Even with the higer flows, the MP is still fishing pretty good, you just gotta work a bit harder for em. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Excellent job you guy's !! 

Water look's good, fish look good....not sure about you two though... :mrgreen:

This pic.....kind of looks like it was taken by one of those threshershark camera's, you know, the one's that can make the fish look bigger... [attachment=0:3db2812g]Nor-tah.jpg[/attachment:3db2812g]

Nooooo.....just kidding. !!! Good job !!


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Nice Fish.


----------



## orvis1.2 (Apr 15, 2008)

Rapalahunter,

You are the best fisherman ever! -*|*- -*|*-


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Yeah .45 I am working on my photography! :wink: RP didnt have to with that fish he caught. It was a true 19 inches. Here is another angle.
[attachment=0:1iremhqg]P1010421.JPG[/attachment:1iremhqg]


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice going, guys. Good job getting the early fish!

I wish I could land fish like that on the middle.  

Sweet fish!


----------



## bucksandducks (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice fish guys. Orvis 1.2 is right rapalahunter rules.


----------



## clean pass through (Nov 26, 2007)

Since I have moved up to the Cache Valley I have not fished the Provo. I miss it and you are not helping. :mrgreen: 

Nice fish, great looking Browns!


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Great job, like orvis said, **** you mid week fishermen...


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

FROGGER said:


> Great job, like orvis said, **** you mid week fishermen...


You mean the REAL orvis1 not the orvis 1.2 imposter....


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm kind of liking the fake orvis. He hails me as the best fisherman ever. The real orvis just damns me for my mid-week fishing. :shock:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

rapalahunter said:


> I'm kind of liking the fake orvis. He hails me as the best fisherman ever. The real orvis just damns me for my mid-week fishing. :shock:


Now if he/she just likes soccer then you have a friend for life huh.... Nice job on those browns looked like you guys had a good time as always...


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

he/she also needs to make peanut butter bars like uintaman. 8)


----------

